# What is the best heat transfer paper in the market?



## pingoegraphix.co (Sep 29, 2009)

I have tried different transfer papers from coastal business but I just cant find the right paper for the job I want something that is going to look professional any help?


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Some papers are favorable over others depending on the type and color of garments. JPSS works great for lights, JetOpaque works well for darks in my experience. We use those two papers almost exclusively and with great results.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

pingoegraphix.co said:


> I have tried different transfer papers from coastal business but I just cant find the right paper for the job I want something that is going to look professional any help?


it looks like you have not tried JPSS yet from coastal. JPSS for light will give you a professional look base on my experience and feedback from my clients.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I agree JPSS for lights and the Jet Dark (Jet Opaque) are the only transfer papers I'll use. They go on so nice and so far my customers love them!!


----------



## slosso (Aug 4, 2007)

Currently, I only print "laser transfers" and I really like the Image Clip because there is no "polymer patch." The new DuraCotton 2.1 Advanced seems to work pretty well, just into initial testing, but again they are for laser printers... 

I'm curious about the JPSS, does it leave a polymer patch? 

Can I ask what is the inkjet printer of choice for using with the JPSS? Thanks!


----------



## pingoegraphix.co (Sep 29, 2009)

If you go to coastalbusiness.com they have transfer paper for inkjet and laser go in there and you should find one that is compatible


----------



## pingoegraphix.co (Sep 29, 2009)

thanxs guys for the quick response I actually have I must of overlooked it thank you I actually just ordered another sample pack from coastal business ill do my test again


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

slosso said:


> I'm curious about the JPSS, does it leave a polymer patch?
> 
> Can I ask what is the inkjet printer of choice for using with the JPSS? Thanks!


I have very good luck with JPSS. I trim close, but never right up to the image. Some report problems with ash, but I have no problems with any of the light shirts that I have tried. I think it's a combination of the right temp with the right pressure. I use 100% cotton Gildan. Most of the time the 2000, but some customers prefer the 5000. JPSS works great for me on either one. So far I've used JPSS on white, ash, sand, light pink, light blue... and have never had a problem. The results look great and washes great too. There are several post on this forum with wash tests.

I don't know if there is a prefered printer, but I use the Epson R1900 with pigment CIS. Many here use the 1400 with heat transfer inks.


----------



## slosso (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey nottypical... thanks for the information. I did some quick research on the R1900 and it says it's an 8-cartridge system with one cartridge being a "gloss optimizer?" Do you use the gloss optimizer with you JPSS paper? Are there some pigment inks much better than others? How do they compare with the heat transfer inks also mentioned? Are there big differences between the two inks? Thanks again! ss


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

slosso said:


> Hey nottypical... thanks for the information. I did some quick research on the R1900 and it says it's an 8-cartridge system with one cartridge being a "gloss optimizer?" Do you use the gloss optimizer with you JPSS paper? Are there some pigment inks much better than others? How do they compare with the heat transfer inks also mentioned? Are there big differences between the two inks? Thanks again! ss


Yes it has a gloss optimizer. I opted for the R1900 because it accepts rolls as well which has come in handy for me. I also print some pictures and business cards and such so it helps me to have the gloss.

Yes, some pigment inks are better than others. Go with one that offers support and whatever you do stay away from ink. There are many great ink suppliers on this site. I use inkjetfly, but research old posts and you'll find many others.

Since I don't use heat transfer ink myself I can't comment on if it works better than regular pigment. I know that the ink I use with my R1900 on JPSS paper works for me. My wash tests have held up fantastic.


----------



## slosso (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey Jess (I'm kind of new here, just noticed "Jess" sorry about using "nottypical") does the gloss help or hurt on the transfers at all? Does it give the transfers a glossy look? One last question... so with your setup you can print photo quality photos, business cards, flyers and heat transfers & more all using the same ink? Thanks again in advance for all your help! ss


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

slosso said:


> Hey Jess (I'm kind of new here, just noticed "Jess" sorry about using "nottypical") does the gloss help or hurt on the transfers at all? Does it give the transfers a glossy look? One last question... so with your setup you can print photo quality photos, business cards, flyers and heat transfers & more all using the same ink? Thanks again in advance for all your help! ss


No, problem ss. It does not give the transfer a glossy look. I don't think that it hurts them as they hold up really well. 

Yes, I use all the same ink to print everything. I even use Papilio printable vinyl and make stickers with it. It was the best option for me. I get can do simple flyers to photo quality and everthing inbetween. Getting the color profile set up was tricky, but if you go the same route I did I'll pass the settings David shared on. I even set my shop up with a photo quality scanner. Helps a lot when people bring in hand drawn artwork.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

slosso said:


> I'm curious about the JPSS, does it leave a polymer patch?
> 
> Can I ask what is the inkjet printer of choice for using with the JPSS? Thanks!


it does leave a polymer patch...BUT... to minimize it, i trim excess (as close as i can to the image)... AND....peel HOT and STRETCH in all directions while still hot to reduce the polymer feel.

I use canon imagePROGRAF (44") pigment wideformat printer. i am done with CIS loaded small printers... had lots of headaches with them.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

JPSS or Image Clip for laser or inkjet for lights. Jet Opaque contoured for darks. Read here in the forum about a new image clip for darks about to be introduced in the very near future.


----------



## Namastay1 (Apr 2, 2008)

There are two other really good Ink Jet Transfer Papers that aren't as well known as Neenah's JPPS and Jet Opaque. PERMA TRANS SOF-T (yellow line) and PERMA TRANS INK JET DARK (blue line). They are comparable in quality to Neenah's brands, but less expensive.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Namastay1 (Apr 2, 2008)

PERMA TRANS SOF-t (yellow line)does not leave a polymer patch. There is a slight polymer feel when peeled hot, but after one wash the printed image is very soft with no polymer outline.

PERMA TRANS INK JET Dark (blue line) does need to be trimmed around the image to remove the white background.

Hope this helps.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Namastay1 said:


> There are two other really good Ink Jet Transfer Papers that aren't as well known as Neenah's JPPS and Jet Opaque. PERMA TRANS SOF-T (yellow line) and PERMA TRANS INK JET DARK (blue line). They are comparable in quality to Neenah's brands, but less expensive.
> Hope this helps.


Who sells them and what are their prices?


----------



## Namastay1 (Apr 2, 2008)

baddjun1 said:


> JPSS or Image Clip for laser or inkjet for lights. Jet Opaque contoured for darks. Read here in the forum about a new image clip for darks about to be introduced in the very near future.



to baddjun1; 
Two distributors that sell PERMA TRANS Sof-T (yellow line) and PERMA TRANS INK JET OPAQUE (blue line) are:

Performance Screen Supply - NJ and Utah
Ph: 800-659-8337 NJ 801-569-1001 Utah

Hi-Tech Graphics - 
714-523-0314 Buena Park CA

Welsh Products
800-745-3255 Arnold CA 

I'm not sure what prices these distribtors charge but I'm sure they'll be happy to quote you and supply samples. 

Most of these distributors private label PERMA TRANS papers so it's best to ask for pricing on Yellow Line Soft- Hand and/or Blue Line Opaque. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ocean502 (Jul 22, 2008)

For the JPSS, do not use on anything other than light colored fabric. When you press it on a dark garment it looks okay, then when it's washed you can see the patch. 
For dark gaments I use sojar with my roland sp540, you use any type of transfer paper, the result is shiny but over all I think its the best for dark garments.


----------



## slosso (Aug 4, 2007)

I decided to purchase this Perma Trans Sof-T - yellow line. Thought it sounded wonderful, a "no polymer" inkjet paper. I got it today and decided to test it on sport grey - it failed miserably. It left a huge grey square when I used the hot peel method, and a huge unsightly glossy grey square when I used the cold peel method. 

OK, sport grey is a tough test. So I tried printing on a light yellow... it left a big dark patch. It doesn't feel like it's going to "wash-out" to me. I feel I was mis-lead by whoever said this paper didn't leave any polymer. This paper DOES LEAVE a polymer patch when following their cold or hot peel methods. If someone else knows how to put this on light fabric without a polymer patch I'd sure love to try it out, but so far, I'm very disappointed. More money wasted on bogus claims.

Got 97 sheets of letter size yellow line paper for sale - CHEAP


----------



## Namastay1 (Apr 2, 2008)

I haven't experienced the problem you mentioned when transferring Yellow Line to a pastel shirt and will test this again in the next few days. A possible reason for the results you achieved could be the transfer time and temperature used, which I believe is different than other similar products.
In any case, if the results I get are similar to what you've described, I will see if I can find out what may have changed in the formulation of this paper..
I don't have experience transferring to a sport grey, so I can't comment on that.
I will be sure to respond back to you a soon as possible.


----------



## slosso (Aug 4, 2007)

It printed well on the light yellow... I will wash it this weekend and see if it takes out the "patch." The sport gray is evidently too dark, it looks bad, but I will also wash it. I did this same design awhile back using 2 different laser papers (no polymer papers) and it printed quite well on sport grey. I like inkjet prints better and was disappointed when it didn't compare on the dark grey. I'll try a couple other pastels this weekend and give them a wash.


----------



## slosso (Aug 4, 2007)

I washed the yellow, ash and athletic heather shirts I printed on the yellow-line, Perma Trans Soft-t. The athletic heather still left the annoying "patch" but the yellow and ash washed really well. The patch was undetectable really, super soft, still strong color. I'm going to play with it some more on some other colors. It does good on color reproduction... I'm kind of starting to like it. Normally I'm a JPSS person, but happy with the Perma Trans so far... athletic grey evidently too dark.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

slosso said:


> I washed the yellow, ash and athletic heather shirts I printed on the yellow-line, Perma Trans Soft-t. The athletic heather still left the annoying "patch" but the yellow and ash washed really well. The patch was undetectable really, super soft, still strong color. I'm going to play with it some more on some other colors. It does good on color reproduction... I'm kind of starting to like it. Normally I'm a JPSS person, but happy with the Perma Trans so far... athletic grey evidently too dark.


Do you think you could post some pics? I'm a JPSS fan myself, but I've been having problems getting the time and temp right, even on white. I did 40 sand shirts last week and they were barely passible IMO. I ended up pressing at 350 for 20 sec and stretching the heck out of it to make the polymer ring less noticable. I used to press at 367 for 27 sec and get perfect results every time.


----------



## slosso (Aug 4, 2007)

I can do that... it will probably be this weekend though - just not enough hours in the day. The other night I tested a JPSS and the PermaTrans on a safety green shirt and washed it once. They both look pretty good, surprisingly. You can still see a little polymer but that color "so overwhelms" it's better than I thought it would be. The PermaTrans print is definitely brighter. I apologize I just don't have time to now but will do my best to do it this weekend.

I have noticed that the JPSS instructions used to be 375 degrees for 30 seconds and now it's 350-375 for 20-30 seconds, I believe that's what I just read. I'm not sure why they give a wider variance now? 

I talked with a Neenah sales rep. last night and he mentioned a new paper they're coming out with soon but would give absolutely no indication what applications it's for... all hush, hush. Anyone know what they're coming out with?


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

slosso said:


> I can do that... it will probably be this weekend though - just not enough hours in the day. I apologize I just don't have time to now but will do my best to do it this weekend.


I hear you on that. Over the summer I was working 9am - 11pm and I was still behind!! WHenever you get to it I'd really appreciate it.


----------

